# Intel Old BIOS To New VISUAL BIOS Modification?



## Protagonist (Dec 22, 2012)

Is there anyone in the forum with the skills and knowledge of BIOS codding, modification, basically the BIOS creation skills, I have no clue how its done, If i had the knowledge I would do it my self.

I'm using a screen shot for DZ68BC as example for old BIOS, and a screen shot for DZ77GA-70K as the VISUAL BIOS.

If anyone can please modify for me the DZ68BC BIOS to look like and function like the DZ77GA-70K VISUAL BIOS. and even if bugs are detected please don't hesitate to correct them if you find them in the BIOS code.

BIOS for Intel DZ68BC Latest:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...OSVersion=
								
							&DownloadType=BIOS

BIOS for Intel DZ77GA Latest:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...p+Board+DZ77GA-70K&DownloadType=BIOS&lang=eng

BIOS Img For DZ68BC






BIOS Img For DZ77GA





For those with the skills and up for the task, I would like the modified BIOS for DZ68BC in the BIO form.


----------



## Xenturion (Dec 27, 2012)

Unfortunately, I'm not sure what you're asking for is really feasible. The boards themselves are going to have significantly different chips and features, which is the first obstacle I see. The BIOSes are built to interpret the readings they receive from the various chips specific to the different boards. While theoretically/imaginatively it would make sense that you should be able to copy the hardware settings/readings from the Z68 board's BIOS into the framework of the Z77 board's BIOS, it's unfortunately not that easy. I have a feeling that the BIOSes themselves are obfuscated (scrambled), encrypted, or otherwise encoded so they can't be modified. It'd be somewhat akin to asking someone to add Yahoo Messenger functionality to Microsoft Word. All the person would have to work with is the .dll and .exe files of both programs. If you open those up in Notepad, you'll see what I mean.

I, too, wish I could get my Intel board a UEFI BIOS. It'd look a lot better than the white text on black background that it currently has, even better still than the blue background an earlier revision had.


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 27, 2012)

Xenturion said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not sure what you're asking for is really feasible. The boards themselves are going to have significantly different chips and features, which is the first obstacle I see.





Protagonist said:


> *If anyone can please modify for me the DZ68BC BIOS to look like and function like the DZ77GA-70K VISUAL BIOS.*



^ Is what I'm asking if your not sure what I'm asking.


----------



## Slizzo (Dec 27, 2012)

Protagonist said:


> ^ Is what I'm asking if your not sure what I'm asking.



Differences in the types of BIOS there. First picture was of a standard BIOS from the good-old days. Newer motherboards have an uEFI BIOS installed on the ROM chip. uEFI is very different than an original BIOS, and usually the two are not compatible. It's likely your motherboard would not support a uEFI BIOS if it did not come with one installed from the factory.

If you can find an example of a higher budget board in the lineup of your make/model motherboard that HAS an uEFI BIOS and has the same ROM chips on board, you MAY be able to make this happen, but it's likely that it won't be completely stable.


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 27, 2012)

Slizzo said:


> Differences in the types of BIOS there. First picture was of a standard BIOS from the good-old days. Newer motherboards have an uEFI BIOS installed on the ROM chip. uEFI is very different than an original BIOS, and usually the two are not compatible. It's likely your motherboard would not support a uEFI BIOS if it did not come with one installed from the factory.
> 
> If you can find an example of a higher budget board in the lineup of your make/model motherboard that HAS an uEFI BIOS and has the same ROM chips on board, you MAY be able to make this happen, but it's likely that it won't be completely stable.



What do you mean UEFI? My motherboard has the UEFI in the BIOS i can enable or disable it, that's why I refer to the new BIOS as they call it VISUAL BIOS

I just need the interface changed to look like the VISUAL BIOS


----------



## Xenturion (Dec 27, 2012)

We know what you want. We're just suggesting it's extremely unlikely.


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 27, 2012)

Xenturion said:


> We know what you want. We're just suggesting it's extremely unlikely.



Do you know of a tool i can use to read the Intel BIOS and allow editing/changing of values in the Intel BIO File? if you know please point me to where i can get the software/tool


----------



## Slizzo (Dec 27, 2012)

Protagonist said:


> Do you know of a tool i can use to read the Intel BIOS and allow editing/changing of values in the Intel BIO File? if you know please point me to where i can get the software/tool



Not likely that there is one. Certain sectors of a BIOS boot ROM are usually protected.


----------



## Frogger (Dec 27, 2012)

ask here   http://bios-mods.com/   if they give it the thumbs down   your SOL 
site is down for service try later


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 27, 2012)

No one is going to modify a bios for you. the new bios is built for the z77 board. If you want that BIOS get that board.


----------



## Frick (Dec 27, 2012)

Meh UEFI is overrated anyway. 

A serious question: Why?


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 28, 2012)

Frogger said:


> ask here   http://bios-mods.com/   if they give it the thumbs down   your SOL
> site is down for service try later



Thanks I'll check the website



Frick said:


> Meh UEFI is overrated anyway.
> 
> A serious question: Why?



The visual aspect is overrated its true, I prefer to call it Visual as Intel calls it coz my Z68 BIOS is UEFI any way.

The why? Its coz i just feel it can be done, and I'm already tired of the board I'll *probably* be getting Haswell and 8 Series next year. So i want the board to look lively before i ditch it for something new in the not so distant future, at list i will have achieved something that is not commonly done *if* it all works out


----------



## Slizzo (Dec 28, 2012)

uEFI and BIOS are one of those things where the axiom "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" is more than true.  You've been living with a text based BIOS for how many product generations now? And you want to potentially brick the motherboard just because you want to see shiny objects on your screen for the very small fraction of time you spend adjusting BIOS settings before your machine boots?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 28, 2012)

Frick said:


> Meh UEFI is overrated anyway.
> 
> A serious question: Why?



Frick is right. Gigabyte tried to release the UEFI bios for some of its Z68 boards and it killed some features. I had to downgrade back to the regular bios cause it was the most stable. I would not worry about it and just leave it how it is.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 28, 2012)

This can't be modded in reasonable time. Unless Intel releases a BIOS update your best bet is to just buy a new board.


----------



## Frick (Dec 28, 2012)

Protagonist said:


> The why? Its coz i just feel it can be done, and I'm already tired of the board I'll *probably* be getting Haswell and 8 Series next year. So i want the board to look lively before i ditch it for something new in the not so distant future, at list i will have achieved something that is not commonly done *if* it all works out



A good enough reason.


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 29, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> This can't be modded in reasonable time. Unless Intel releases a BIOS update your best bet is to just buy a new board.



I'm not in a hurry with this BIOS mod *if it can be done* let who ever can do it take his time even if i will have changed the motherboard by the time someone manages to mod one for me I will be more than happy to try it on the DZ68BC mobo if i will still be having it.

The Intel part of releasing a Visual Bios update, i have heard several rumors that they are working on a VISUAL BIOS for 6 series mobos mostly the Z68 & Z67 ones plus 7 series X79 ones, but i guess its just a rumor, anyway one time on a chat with an Intel tech rep who told me that they've had of such an update in the works, that was like 5 months ago.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 29, 2012)

no way no how
not possible
not gonna happen ... ever
not feasible 
can not be done 
CLEAR ENOUGH FOR YOU ? 
the flashrom on that motherboard is to small and no intel is not working on any sort of UEFI update for there older boards it would be a waste of time for absolutely no gain
also bugs in a bios usually lead to a expensive brick
feel  free to try and flash or MOD that z77 bios then you can promptly throw the motherboard in the trash a buy a UEFI board
if you feel it can be done then do it your self its your board you can brick it if you want to


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't waste your time. It's never going to happen. Plus, what is the point? The UEFI visual BIOS doesn't offer any more options than the BIOS you have now. Your last concern should be how your BIOS looks and you should focus on how it works and on how well it does its job. What you have works perfectly fine. Don't go doing something stupid because it's not pretty enough.

All in all, don't mess with it and if you don't like it, just replace the board or deal with it.


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 29, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> no way no how
> not possible
> not gonna happen ... ever
> not feasible
> ...




I have stated it before and i will say it again, IF I KNEW HOW TO MOD THE BIOS ON MY OWN i would gladly do it on my own with no ones help. And my BIOS is currently UEFI its just not Visual BIOS. I'm smart enough to know that the BIOS ROM size for Z77 & Z68 Intel Boards are same size, so size/capacity is not the issue


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 29, 2012)

Protagonist said:


> I have stated it before and i will say it again, IF I KNEW HOW TO MOD THE BIOS ON MY OWN i would gladly do it on my own with no ones help. And my BIOS is currently UEFI its just not Visual BIOS.



you can state it as many-times as you like nobody here is gonna be stupid enough to help you break your motherboard


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 29, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> you can state it as many-times as you like nobody here is gonna be stupid enough to help you break your motherboard



No one is calling any one stupid, Watch your words coz i dint say that


----------



## Graogrim (Dec 30, 2012)

Having a visual interface for the BIOS is not nearly as compelling as you might think. My current motherboard has one, and while it was a nifty novelty at first, after two weeks I wasn't even noticing it anymore. Truth be told I haven't looked at it more than once in the past three months.

The differences that REALLY matter are all under the hood anyway.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 30, 2012)

Graogrim said:


> Having a visual interface for the BIOS is not nearly as compelling as you might think. My current motherboard has one, and while it was a nifty novelty at first, after two weeks I wasn't even noticing it anymore. Truth be told I haven't looked at it more than once in the past three months.
> 
> The differences that REALLY matter are all under the hood anyway.



I hate mine I would gladly trade it for one with a simple interface its a pain the the ass most of the time


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 30, 2012)

Graogrim said:


> Having a visual interface for the BIOS is not nearly as compelling as you might think. My current motherboard has one, and while it was a nifty novelty at first, after two weeks I wasn't even noticing it anymore. Truth be told I haven't looked at it more than once in the past three months.
> 
> The differences that REALLY matter are all under the hood anyway.



True, I wanted it just for the sake of wanting something different to what I'm used to. I totally get your point, coz i have a different PC with ASUS P8Z77-V Pro Board that has a Visual Bios the pc is not my main rig and I only went to BIOS the first time while setting it up i was setting memory to 1600 that was it never checked the BIOS again i barely even use the PC, coz i prefer my Intel Board over the ASUS one.



OneMoar said:


> I hate mine I would gladly trade it for one with a simple interface its a pain the the ass most of the time



They can be pain at times, Just to let you know on Intel Boards that have VISUAL BIOS you can switch it to Classic text style if you want, a very cool feature that is handy partly why I want a Visual Bios mainly the Intel one


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 30, 2012)

Protagonist said:


> True, I wanted it just for the sake of wanting something different to what I'm used to. I totally get your point, coz i have a different PC with ASUS P8Z77-V Pro Board that has a Visual Bios the pc is not my main rig and I only went to BIOS the first time while setting it up i was setting memory to 1600 that was it never checked the BIOS again i barely even use the PC, coz i prefer my Intel Board over the ASUS one.
> 
> 
> 
> They can be pain at times, Just to let you know on Intel Boards that have VISUAL BIOS you can switch it to Classic text style if you want, a very cool feature that is handy partly why I want a Visual Bios mainly the Intel one



its just not possible and you insisting that it is it aggravating
1. there is no documentation for developers nor is there any src-code access for anything
2. you CAN NOT just cut and paste stuff from one bios to another it wont work 
3. bios modding is usually limited to editing simple stuff like address tables or swamping sub images what you ask would require that someone have Source code access to even attempt it  they would also need the exact motherboard AND a way to reflash it when it fails to boot meaning either a SPI cable or more likely a ROM-burning rig 
4. the bios 'mods' you are thinking of are just people basicly copy and pasting stuff ( cpu support unlocking stuff thats already there and swapping out the occasional firmware image the stuff such as the UI and the core of the logic are normally either encapsulated in a way to make them unmoddable without HIGH LEVEL tools that YOU CAN NOT GET unless you have a agreement with a bios vendor 
TLR can NOT be done


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 30, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> its just not possible and you insisting that it is it aggravating
> 1. there is no documentation for developers nor is there any src-code access for anything
> 2. you CAN NOT just cut and paste stuff from one bios to another it wont work
> 3. bios modding is usually limited to editing simple stuff like address tables or swamping sub images what you ask would require that someone have Source code access to even attempt it  they would also need the exact motherboard AND a way to reflash it when it fails to boot meaning either a SPI cable or more likely a ROM-burning rig
> ...



I'm not insisting that it can be done, If you read most of my posts in this thread I use the word *If It can be done*. That is not insisting, thanks for your Info on how the BIOS process is at list I learn something about BIOS by making this thread, even if what i want can not be done i still  learn somethings like the ones you have stated and the ones other fellow TPU members have stated, all in all its a learning process and for that I'm great full to TPU as a whole.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 30, 2012)

Protagonist said:


> I'm not insisting that it can be done, If you read most of my posts in this thread I use the word *If It can be done*. That is not insisting, thanks for your Info on how the BIOS process is at list I learn something about BIOS by making this thread, even if what i want can not be done i still  learn somethings like the ones you have stated and the ones other fellow TPU members have stated, all in all its a learning process and for that I'm great full to TPU as a whole.



and you have been repeatedly told WHY IT CANT  hell even the SITE OWNER W1zzard stepped in and said it can't be done  and his word is GOD and HE is one of the few that has the  know-how and access to the tools todo it if it where feasible 

if i took my car to your house and asked you if you could give it a extra 500HP using only a Screwdriver and a roll of ductape one of two things would happen
1. you would laugh me out of the drive way
2. call the police thinking I was nuts 
and if I said that by YOU modding MY car with a screwdriver and some duct tape that I would learn about "performance tuning" they most certainly would lock me up 


lets say someone did mod the bios unless they have YOUR motherboard they would have had no way of testing it
you go and flash it and BOOM it bricks it you are out a motherboard and the only thing you have learned is that when it comes to the system BIOS
IF ITS NOT BROKE DONT FIX IT 
so assuming someone by some act of god made you a working bios 
what pray-tel have you learned 
congrats you learned how to boot from a disk and execute a flash something you should already know 

this whole thread screams one thing  to me 
"I want this come hell or high water I am gonna get This"
and if you are serious about understanding the bios 
start here 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS
then go here and ask around who knows maby one of them is the son-of-god and can get it done 
http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/


----------



## Frick (Dec 30, 2012)

@OneMoar: Don't be retarded, w1z is no god and he did not say it was impossible, just that it couldn't be "done in a reasonable time". And those reasons you gave us in post number 26 tells us that it can be done with the right tools and knowledge. End users don't have the tools or the knowledge, but it can be done. Also, don't be an asshole.

And seriously, "his word is GOD"? Wow.


----------



## Frick (Dec 30, 2012)

Protagonist said:


> If there is a moderator who can close this thread please feel free to do so.



Why? Aside from OneMoars asshattery (he is kind of an asshole anyway) it's been a good thread imo.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 30, 2012)

Frick said:


> @OneMoar: Don't be retarded, w1z is no god and he did not say it was impossible, just that it couldn't be "done in a reasonable time". And those reasons you gave us in post number 26 tells us that it can be done with the right tools and knowledge. End users don't have the tools or the knowledge, but it can be done. Also, don't be an asshole.
> 
> And seriously, "his word is GOD"? Wow.



with the right tools and a shed full of motherboards to kill and a 5 Figure RnD budget yea you could write a alteturnative  bios (see coreboot)
is that gonna happen on TPU
lolNOPE

and maby calling w1z a.god was exaggerating but seriously at that point a bunch of senior members had told him why it wasn't possible in more detail then I think he understood
and yea I know I am being a ass and I don't care sometimes you gotta be a bit of a jerk to get a point across lol(see my SIG)
and my thank count tells me that I am doing a pretty decent job


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 30, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> with the right tools and a shed full of motherboards to kill and a 5 Figure RnD budget yea you could write a alteturnative  bios (see coreboot)
> is that gonna happen on TPU
> lolNOPE
> 
> ...



Just calm down we are mature people in this forum and on my side i understand each and every post on this thread, you don't have to act like a cranky kid to get your point across.


----------



## VisualBIOS (Jan 5, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> its just not possible and you insisting that it is it aggravating
> 1. there is no documentation for developers nor is there any src-code access for anything
> 2. you CAN NOT just cut and paste stuff from one bios to another it wont work
> 3. bios modding is usually limited to editing simple stuff like address tables or swamping sub images what you ask would require that someone have Source code access to even attempt it  they would also need the exact motherboard AND a way to reflash it when it fails to boot meaning either a SPI cable or more likely a ROM-burning rig
> ...



Hey everyone (sorry for the slight bump, hopefully 5 days or so is acceptable on this forum!!!),

I wanted to drop in and say that this post is correct, albeit unfortunately. I am one of the Visual BIOS developers and while I hate to bring bad news, we are not back-porting Visual BIOS to older boards - 7 series and beyond will have it; it's just one of the new features for Intel brand boards moving forward. We're working on some really cool stuff for the next series, so Protagonist, I do honestly recommend your 8 series plan. Feel free to contact me through Twitter (@VisualBIOS) or through email at visualbios (at) intel (dot) com.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 5, 2013)

VisualBIOS said:


> Hey everyone (sorry for the slight bump, hopefully 5 days or so is acceptable on this forum!!!),
> 
> I wanted to drop in and say that this post is correct, albeit unfortunately. I am one of the Visual BIOS developers and while I hate to bring bad news, we are not back-porting Visual BIOS to older boards - 7 series and beyond will have it; it's just one of the new features for Intel brand boards moving forward. We're working on some really cool stuff for the next series, so Protagonist, I do honestly recommend your 8 series plan. Feel free to contact me through Twitter (@VisualBIOS) or through email at visualbios (at) intel (dot) com.




a intel employee quoted one of my posts 
not sure if I should be honored or scared


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2013)

VisualBIOS said:


> Hey everyone (sorry for the slight bump, hopefully 5 days or so is acceptable on this forum!!!),
> 
> I wanted to drop in and say that this post is correct, albeit unfortunately. I am one of the Visual BIOS developers and while I hate to bring bad news, we are not back-porting Visual BIOS to older boards - 7 series and beyond will have it; it's just one of the new features for Intel brand boards moving forward. We're working on some really cool stuff for the next series, so Protagonist, I do honestly recommend your 8 series plan. Feel free to contact me through Twitter (@VisualBIOS) or through email at visualbios (at) intel (dot) com.



Thanks for your input. You state that you are an Intel employee is that correct?


----------



## VisualBIOS (Jan 5, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> a intel employee quoted one of my posts
> not sure if I should be honored or scared



Best to go with both! By the same token, it looks as though you are a valuable asset to this community, and your help on issues like these is always appreciated.  There are so many different places on the net to ask questions that it is hard to spread reliable information, especially things concerning BIOS land and UEFI. 



HammerON said:


> Thanks for your input. You state that you are an Intel employee is that correct?



It is. I am part of the Intel Desktop Boards division, and have been working on Visual BIOS since I started work at Intel. I do apologize if I'm breaking any rules - I wanted to create an account quickly before forgetting to respond or letting too much time pass. Cheers to you as well, for your modding efforts on this forum - it seems like a very decent place to ask technical questions.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2013)

VisualBIOS said:


> Best to go with both! By the same token, it looks as though you are a valuable asset to this community, and your help on issues like these is always appreciated.  There are so many different places on the net to ask questions that it is hard to spread reliable information, especially things concerning BIOS land and UEFI.
> 
> 
> 
> It is. I am part of the Intel Desktop Boards division, and have been working on Visual BIOS since I started work at Intel. I do apologize if I'm breaking any rules - I wanted to create an account quickly before forgetting to respond or letting too much time pass. Cheers to you as well, for your modding efforts on this forum - it seems like a very decent place to ask technical questions.



Welcome to TPU 
You are not breaking any rules. It will be nice to have someone with your expertise joining our forum to help others with their questions


----------



## Protagonist (Jan 8, 2013)

VisualBIOS said:


> Hey everyone (sorry for the slight bump, hopefully 5 days or so is acceptable on this forum!!!),
> 
> I wanted to drop in and say that this post is correct, albeit unfortunately. I am one of the Visual BIOS developers and while I hate to bring bad news, we are not back-porting Visual BIOS to older boards - 7 series and beyond will have it; it's just one of the new features for Intel brand boards moving forward. We're working on some really cool stuff for the next series, so Protagonist, I do honestly recommend your 8 series plan. Feel free to contact me through Twitter (@VisualBIOS) or through email at visualbios (at) intel (dot) com.



Hey thanks for your very good reply now i know for sure that it's not going to happen, its not bad news to me i kind if knew it from the start as Intel's new road maps do not state anything of the sot only indicate Visual Bios for 7 series and above. Thanks for the clarification.

SO let me go straight to the point, What are you guys doing about the serious BIOS plague on DZ68BC on all 3rd gen BIOS from 0035, 0036, 0037 & now 0039 plagued with very many issues now that you are here PLEASE explain it to me why there is no fix yet. If you are in the BIOS team as you state then you will know the issues I'm talking about, I bet i have so many threads about the issues in the Internet including Intel Community i go by the name stephenb.b.r

I just want a working BIOS free from problems, so please Tel me that you have something fixed cooking in the lab


----------



## VisualBIOS (Jan 17, 2013)

Protagonist said:


> Hey thanks for your very good reply now i know for sure that it's not going to happen, its not bad news to me i kind if knew it from the start as Intel's new road maps do not state anything of the sot only indicate Visual Bios for 7 series and above. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> SO let me go straight to the point, What are you guys doing about the serious BIOS plague on DZ68BC on all 3rd gen BIOS from 0035, 0036, 0037 & now 0039 plagued with very many issues now that you are here PLEASE explain it to me why there is no fix yet. If you are in the BIOS team as you state then you will know the issues I'm talking about, I bet i have so many threads about the issues in the Internet including Intel Community i go by the name stephenb.b.r
> 
> I just want a working BIOS free from problems, so please Tel me that you have something fixed cooking in the lab



Hey Protagonist,

Sorry about the issues that you are seeing on DZ68BC. I don't personally work on the BIOS core itself for products so I can't really speak to the status of the issues you're talking about, but I do know how annoying they are. I believe the best route to take with them is a phone call at 1-916-377-7000, 07:00 to 17:00, (US Pacific Time) Monday - Friday. Apologies if you've already gone down that path. The trouble with talking to me is that I only develop Visual BIOS, not the DZ68BC BIOS core, but I will bring up your concerns where I can.


----------



## terrastrife (Jan 20, 2013)

Buy a DZ77GA, put a DZ68BC sticker on it.
Done, and in quick smart time too!

As for a proper solution, I am sure there is someone out there who can do it, a retired developer/hacker or similar, but you may want to throw say, $5000 their way to do it, because money is a great incentive for people to make themselves and their skills known.


----------



## Protagonist (Jan 20, 2013)

VisualBIOS said:


> Hey Protagonist,
> 
> Sorry about the issues that you are seeing on DZ68BC. I don't personally work on the BIOS core itself for products so I can't really speak to the status of the issues you're talking about, but I do know how annoying they are. I believe the best route to take with them is a phone call at 1-916-377-7000, 07:00 to 17:00, (US Pacific Time) Monday - Friday. Apologies if you've already gone down that path. The trouble with talking to me is that I only develop Visual BIOS, not the DZ68BC BIOS core, but I will bring up your concerns where I can.



Thanks for your concern I already called, emailed and chatted on line with them as you guessed, I did all that last year for several months till i got tired. I would appreciate it very much if you could accelerate my concern hopefully you read my email that i sent to you. Maybe they'll listen to a fellow BIOS developer.


----------



## ThingOnASpring (Jan 10, 2014)

Protagonist said:


> Do you know of a tool i can use to read the Intel BIOS and allow editing/changing of values in the Intel BIO File? if you know please point me to where i can get the software/tool



You can use the Intel Integrator Toolkit to modify most of their BIOSs (including yours). This is intended for enterprise IT admins, OEMs and embedded developers but anyone can use it. You can changing the boot display image (if supported) and default settings but you will not be able to switch to visual BIOS unless the old BIOS supports it (which I don't think it does).



 

Download the BIOS from here
Download the toolkit from here. You want to open the itk file included in the BIOS update (BI) package.


----------



## John-117 (Jan 10, 2014)

The only thing I can say about this thread and the OP's question is... hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ThingOnASpring (Jan 10, 2014)

terrastrife said:


> Buy a DZ77GA, put a DZ68BC sticker on it.
> Done, and in quick smart time too!
> 
> As for a proper solution, I am sure there is someone out there who can do it, a retired developer/hacker or similar, but you may want to throw say, $5000 their way to do it, because money is a great incentive for people to make themselves and their skills known.



I am a former BIOS developer but even if you paid me I probably still couldn't be bothered. Just to let you know how big the ballpark is, a fully custom BIOS port from scratch might cost you $40000-$60000 (depending on the level of customization). Been a while since I worked in that area though so the going rate may have changed.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 16, 2015)

holy thread necro


----------

